

Ask HN: Interested in buying my site? - nopal

I am posting to see if there's any interest in buying my first commercial project, Certician (https://www.certician.com/).<p>Certician is an SSL monitoring service that checks customers' SSL certificates for upcoming expirations or misconfigurations.<p>The codebase has CheddarGetter (recurring billing) and Twilio (SMS) integration. It's written in Django (a Python framework).<p>I'm thinking about selling it because I don't have the time, money or passion to grow it. I also believe that it's a truly useful service and that someone more motivated could do well with it.<p>In addition to it being a useful service, I believe that I've come up with a moderately good looking site and a good brand (see the logo: SSL + Physician = Certician).<p>I have very little traffic and only one paying customer.
This site is not something you'd want to acquire in order to instantly gain an immediate source of revenue, it's a site you'd acquire because you see potential and have the passion to grow it.<p>I'm also not willing to post this on Flippa or the like because I don't want the site or the domain to go to someone distrustful. As a long-term member of HN, I'm confident that a fellow HN user will be a better steward than a random buyer.<p>If you're at all interested, please contact me via the site: https://www.certician.com/contact/<p>Thanks for your time.
======
nopal
Clickable: <https://www.certician.com/> <https://www.certician.com/contact/>

------
AznHisoka
Hmm.. how about $25 for it? </DigitalPoint troll>

~~~
nopal
Can you do $30? ;-)

~~~
AznHisoka
No.

